

Show HN the updated version of too-long-didnt-read.com - christophe971

Hi again!<p>In this thread http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2171135 I was lucky to have interesting feedbacks. I incorporated some of them this morning, I think you will like it:<p>* No more need to sign in with a Twitter account to create a summary<p>* The latest summaries are on the homepage<p>* All summaries are accessible, with a pagination<p>Edit:<p>A summary I like: http://www.too-long-didnt-read.com/ropcyu#summary_4
======
christophe971
Some clickable links:

The previous thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2171135>

The website: <http://www.too-long-didnt-read.com/>

